# Public Land Maps?



## milenine

Someone once showed me a website that had maps that showed what was BLM and what was private property. We used it to pick out a hunting spot in Box Elder County once. It was very helpful. Any one know what site that could have been? Or any other site that will show you what is public land in UTAH. Thanks.


----------



## mack1950

a good way to go is to get a plot map from the local tax assessors office that will not only show you public and private but it will also show you the property owners name in case you want to talk to them


----------



## El Matador

http://www.maps.utah.gov

Click "maps by subject", then "administrative boundaries", and scroll down to Utah Land use and ownership. Its helpful to click on the Legend link on the left - it opens a window showing what all the colors mean.


----------



## Tinez

http://trustlands.utah.gov/ This web site has helped me out allot it has allot of good info.


----------



## wapati

One that has been pretty helpful to me has been arc explorer with GIS data. You can down GIS data from http://gis.utah.gov/vector and view it with the free arc explorer app from http://www.esri.com/software/arcexplorer/explorer.html. You can overlay all kinds of cool stuff and get waypoints from it too.


----------

